# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Relay, touchscreen controller, Wink, Inc., New York and San Francisco, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Wink, Inc.

Home page - wink.com/help/products/wink-relay-touchscreen-controller

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Relay
August 22, 2014




> Get instant access to everything in your home, all on a touchscreen that's tailored to you. It's bold, it's brainy, it's beautiful. It's an entire smart home on your wall.

----------

